# Mobiler leichter Programmiertisch. Suche den perfekten Allroundertisch. Empfehlungen?



## gorx (7 Januar 2020)

Hi,
für meine Programmiertruppe suche ich einen neuen Tisch zum Programmieren. Voraussetzung ist, dass er sehr leicht & kompakt faltbar ist. Nice to have wäre eine Höhenverstellung.

Der Tisch wird durch die ganze Firma geschleppt und über mehrere Etagen. Bisher hatten wir in der Regel einen Campingtisch.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja kreative Selbstbauten oder gute Empfehlungen die im bei euch im Einsatz sind?


----------



## blackpeat (7 Januar 2020)

Ich werfe einfach mal einen Campingausstatter rein

https://www.obelink.de/campingzubehoer/campingtische.html

Den hier finde ich ganz interessant sieht stabil aus, hab ihn selber nicht getestet
https://www.obelink.de/obelink-bamb...?category_params=s_company=2&category_id=2796


----------



## Tommi (7 Januar 2020)

Das Thema gab es mindestens schon einmal... 

Mobiler Programmiertisch


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2020)

Wenn das bei euch in der Fa bleibt könnte man auch noch über mehrere Tische mit Rädern an den Füssen nachdenken, die dann in Verteilerräumen oder so stehen und von dort geholt werden können.

Muß man halt aufpassen das die Teile nicht anderweitig verwendet werden.

Ähnliches haben wir in unseren Kraftwerken, auf jeder Ebene gibt es 1 bis mehrere solcher Tische.


----------



## Kabeläffle (7 Januar 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Tische mit Rädern


so was: https://www.leifheit.de/produkt/details/side-car-silber.html
Für Kleinigkeiten ist das OK.
Mit einem Handgriff auf- und wieder zuammen geklappt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2020)

So einen Wagen such ich auch noch, sollte aber nicht wie ein einfacher Tischwagen sein. 

Ganz schmal vielleicht zwei Schubkarrenräder, schmal und als Dreifuß.
So das man ihn schnell über Hindernisse ziehen kann, dann eine Höhenverstelbare
VESA Halterung und Ablage für Notebook und Maus, die aber nicht größer ist als diese.

So das man das ganze Gestell anliften und mit einer Hand über Hindernisse 
wie Leitungen oder Lüftschläuche hinter sich herziehen kann. 

Das Höhenverstellbar ist wichtig das man mal in stehen oder sitzen arbeiten kann.
Ein Tischwagen mit kleinen Rollen habe ich jetzt, der ist von den Hufschmieden 
in Nullkomanix mit Anbauteilen, Verkleidungsbleche, Werkzeug und leeren Kaffee
Bechern vollgestellt, so das kein Platz mehr für meine Rechner ist. 
Mittlerweile packe ich alles was da nicht drauf gehört irgendwo weit weg in irgend 
ein Regal, da wird oft Stunden oder Tage gesucht. Ich weigere mich aber etwas zu
sagen.


----------



## Tommi (7 Januar 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> so was: https://www.leifheit.de/produkt/details/side-car-silber.html
> Für Kleinigkeiten ist das OK.
> Mit einem Handgriff auf- und wieder zuammen geklappt.



Wo lasst ihr Eure Beine???


----------



## hucki (7 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wo lasst ihr Eure Beine???


Hochgelegt auf die untere Plattform?!


Fehlt noch ein faltbarer Sessel...


----------



## Tommi (7 Januar 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Hochgelegt auf die untere Plattform?!
> 
> 
> Fehlt noch ein faltbarer Sessel...



klingt alles nicht besonders ergonomisch, Programmieren im Sessel,
da schläfste doch ein... , Gute Nacht...


----------



## acid (8 Januar 2020)

Na und? Bei gewissen Programmen sollte man auch besser die Augen schließen. 
Mit geschlossenen Augen kann man auch gleich den Programmierstil des Vorgängers weiterführen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Januar 2020)

Schau mal was die Nachbarn so auf den Sperrmüll stellen.
Ich hatte einen Klapptisch, den mein Vater wegschmeissen wollte, weil Kleber über die Oberfläche gelaufen war.
Den Tisch hatte ich noch 10 Jahre bei Inbetriebnahmen dabei.
Der größte Vorteil: Er sah so ramponiert aus, dass ihn keiner klauen wollte, auch wenn er über Nacht neben der Anlage stand


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Januar 2020)

Meiner ist in der Art wie der "Obelink Granada", nur etwas größer (ca. 900x600). Ein Ultra-Leichgewicht und passt in jeden PKW hinter den Fahrersitz. Den gab's vor Jahren mal bei Obi. Einziger Nachteil: auf Gitterrosten bestenfalls mit Unterlage verwendbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Meiner ist in der Art wie der "Obelink Granada", nur etwas größer (ca. 900x600). Ein Ultra-Leichgewicht und passt in jeden PKW hinter den Fahrersitz. Den gab's vor Jahren mal bei Obi. Einziger Nachteil: auf Gitterrosten bestenfalls mit Unterlage verwendbar.



Ich habe den kleinen.


----------



## Krumnix (13 Januar 2020)

Wenn es nur um die eigene Maschinen geht und diese auf dem Hallenboden zugänglich sind (z.B. kein Krananlagen, wo man per Leiter den Schaltschrank erreichen muss), nutzen wir hier bei uns
diesen Tisch:
https://www.4logistic.de/mobile-arbeitsplaetze/

Vorteil für uns ist ganz klar die Spannungsversorgung. Mit einem Laptop und 2 Monitore reicht der Akku locker 2x 8h Einsatz bei der Maschine. Wir müssen uns nicht um Verlängerungskabel oder Suche nach einer Dose bemühen. Oft schauen die Stapler-Fahrer nicht auf das Kabel und reißen einem den Laptop vom Tisch oder man fällt selbst über das Kabel.
Mit dem Tisch ist das alles erledigt.


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2020)

Die Idee mit eingebauter Stromversorgung finde ich auch einen interessanten Ansatz, der Gerät wird aber dann ziemlich schwer.

Könnte man aber mit Weidezaungerät so aufrüsten dass niemand da freiwillig was falsches draufstellt oder den Tisch anderweitig verwendet


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Januar 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Die Idee mit eingebauter Stromversorgung finde ich auch einen interessanten Ansatz, der Gerät wird aber dann ziemlich schwer.
> 
> Könnte man aber mit Weidezaungerät so aufrüsten dass niemand da freiwillig was falsches draufstellt oder den Tisch anderweitig verwendet



Ich habe das immer so gehandhabt:
Was auf meinem Tisch liegt, gehört mir.
So bin ich an einen Satz Imbusschlüssel gekommen


----------



## ioStart (14 Januar 2020)

die Wollmilchsau gibt es auch bei diesem Thema nicht. 
Ich hab mir einen Programmiertisch vom Schlosser zusammenschweißen lassen. Holztischplatte 100*65 und 110cm Höhe
.


----------



## vollmi (15 Januar 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich habe das immer so gehandhabt:
> Was auf meinem Tisch liegt, gehört mir.
> So bin ich an einen Satz Imbusschlüssel gekommen



Ist ja ne gute Idee. Aber was soll ich denn mit nem Elektriker anfangen?

Wobei als mein als Arbeitsbühne misbrauchter Tisch zusammengekracht ist...


lag der Elektriker auch nur noch halb drauf. Das zählt dann vielleicht nicht.


----------



## PiceaAbies (19 Januar 2020)

Ich hab früher einen Keyboard-Ständer mit einer aufgeschraubten Siebdruckplatte in passender Größe benutzt
Werbung!
https://www.thomann.de/de/km_18950.htm?sid=0a345109c12c76e67fe51d28c39e6655


- zusammenklappbar
- stabil
- höhenverstellbar

kleine passende Tischplatte, das hat zu meiner Zeit für einen Monitor ja noch gereicht und war oft praktisch wenn man  in engen Gängen von Schaltwarten direkt an der
CPU anstöpseln musste

Gruß
R.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Januar 2020)

PiceaAbies schrieb:


> Ich hab früher einen Keyboard-Ständer mit einer aufgeschraubten Siebdruckplatte in passender Größe benutzt ..


Mit dem Teil kommst du bei DSDS direkt ins Finale  .
Aber auch fürs PG keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## winnman (20 Januar 2020)

Und wenn der Elektriker noch halb draufliegt, gehört dir auch die Hälfte (entweder runterschneiden oder zu 50% als Sklave)


----------



## gorx (21 Januar 2020)

Habe mich jetzt für zwei Modelle entschieden und warte auf die Ankunft.

CAMPZ Bambus Falttisch 100x65x65cm braun

Coleman Camping Table Small


----------



## s_kraut (5 September 2021)

Tisch mit Ritzen geht gar nicht, da fallen Schraubenmuttern runter.
Dann lieber reine Alukonstruktion....muss auch ans Gewicht denken wenn man ab und zu den Standort wechselt.


----------



## Andre1977 (6 September 2021)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gute erfahrung mit diesem Tisch gemacht:








						LUX Multifunktionstisch Aluminium 3-teilig kaufen bei OBI
					

Nutzfläche ca. 60 cm x 100 cm pro Tisch • 3 Tische individuell kombinierbar ✓ LUX Multifunktionstisch Aluminium 3-teilig im OBI Online-Shop kaufen




					www.obi.de
				





Auf diesem Tissch kann man gut mit dem PC arbeiten, wenn es sogar sein muss, mit einem 2ten Bildschirm.
Bendenke aber, dieser Tisch ist nicht geeignet für schwere dinge, bzw sich darauf zu setzen oder abzustützen.

Ich benutze diesen Tisch gerne und wenn man damit vernüpftg umgeht, hält er auch lange.

PS: Diesen Tisch hat jeder Baumarkt.

Gruß André


----------

